# Vape King presents Vapour Mountain!



## Stroodlepuff (6/6/16)

We are pleased to announce that after many years of trying we are finally able to say that we have added Vapour Mountain to our range of E-liquids on offer at Vape King!

We have started with 3 flavors and only in 30ml's for now!

*XXX*

XXX is a perfectly balanced fruit vape with assorted berries, litchi, elderflower and other fruit combining to create this playful and satisfying vape… underlined with a small dash of Vapour Mountain coolness. A new breed of e-Liquid! Also winner of the Best Juice Overall in the ECIGSSA 2016 JUICE AWARDS as well as first place at the VAPECON 2015 Juice Shootout!







*VM4*

Vapour Mountain’s secret in-house recipe! This is their take on the famous RY4 style blends.

Mild flavourful tobacco blended with caramel and vanilla, topped off with a few secret ingredients. Very pleasant and mellow vape. (The Vapour Mountain blend master’s all day vape!)

Tip: VM4 will be even better after aging/steeping for about 2 – 3 weeks.



*Polar Mint*

Refreshing and cool sweet mint flavor. Taste the freshness!



They can be found here: http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid.html


​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## WARMACHINE (6/6/16)

This definitely a winner for me. When is stock getting to Bellairs ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/6/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> This definitely a winner for me. When is stock getting to Bellairs ?



We received it today so it should be there tomorrow, latest Wednesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/16)

Great news @Stroodlepuff 
All the best with the VM juices!


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/6/16)

Will there be stock for the opening of the Fourways store this weekend @Stroodlepuff

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/6/16)

@kyle_redbull absolutely 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/6/16)

I am so happy, that we can get VM products in JHB, but @Oupa those bottles are really flunky. Think the opening is far too small, and you have to almost crush the bottle to get enough pressure to get juice out.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (22/6/16)

Hope VK does not mind me answering this one in their forum. I assume it is because VK stocks 70/30. Our standard range is 50/50. Will see what we can do about the nozzles with our next bottle order to accommodate high VG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/16)

Oupa said:


> Hope VK does not mind me answering this one in their forum. I assume it is because VK stocks 70/30. Our standard range is 50/50. Will see what we can do about the nozzles with our next bottle order to accommodate high VG.



Don't mind you answering at all  I somehow missed it so I am glad you responded

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (22/6/16)

Thanks @Oupa. I must agree with @WARMACHINE the struggle is real with the current bottles. I'm not struggling enough though to stop me from buying. The XXX is too too damn good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/16)

Oupa said:


> Hope VK does not mind me answering this one in their forum. I assume it is because VK stocks 70/30. Our standard range is 50/50. Will see what we can do about the nozzles with our next bottle order to accommodate high VG.



@Oupa, Pleeeeeeeeeeez dont change your bottles for the normal 50/50 juices
As it is I am suffering with the clampdown on high nic juice from most juice vendors

Dont take your perfect nozzles away from your 50/50 blends - then I will be very sad.

Asking very nicely
Your bottles work perfectly!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

